# Ewe acting odd



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 14, 2014)

Alright, so today is the day for everything to go wrong, so I really hope what I type next will turn into good news!
My mothers ewe Violet was bred last year. We dont know when but we do know that she has babys on board. This is her first time as a mom, and she will be a year old on the 1st of April.
Today she is off by herself, laying down a lot, hardly ate anything but snow, and her udders are squishy, not full or round, just...little bags. Her vulva is also pink and poofy but not overly poofy. No mucus, her eye lids are nice and dark pink, however it was very easy to catch her.
We did have a drastic temperature change where we were in the 40's for a few days and then it dropped down yesterday into the 20's with a snow and ice storm.
Do you think its time to keep an eye out for babys? Or should I be a bit more worried medically?
Also, would pictures help?


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 14, 2014)

My vote is no.
Several of my ewes will spend up to the last month of their pregnancy look fat,unhappy, and really just kind of sick. Maiden ewes can keep their udders fairly tight up to the abdomen, but they are still pretty hard near to lambing.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 14, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> My vote is no.
> Several of my ewes will spend up to the last month of their pregnancy look fat,unhappy, and really just kind of sick. Maiden ewes can keep their udders fairly tight up to the abdomen, but they are still pretty hard near to lambing.


Ok, i'll just keep an eye on her then.
thank you very much for the input!


----------



## Southdown (Mar 14, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> My vote is no.
> Several of my ewes will spend up to the last month of their pregnancy look fat,unhappy, and really just kind of sick. Maiden ewes can keep their udders fairly tight up to the abdomen, but they are still pretty hard near to lambing.


Mine seem to be a bit uncomfortable, like to lay down a lot, but grunt a lot while doing so.  While they grunt they kind of breathe faster too.


----------

